# 47's Preon Revo



## sol-leks (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got the email from 47's, and I have to say I don't really get it. It's more expensive than the mini's, and yet it has an older emitter and all those extra modes that they so nicely have been leaving out of most keychain lights recently.

What Am I missing here? The only benefit I can see here is if you really want more throw out of your keychain light, but I feel like for most people they do not need a ton of throw from their keychain edc.


----------



## derfyled (Aug 26, 2010)

The biggest feature of this light is the regulation which permits to get a very low level, incredible runtime and no use of annoying PWM. 

I think the stainless one looks great but I'm afraid it will be heavy, like the SS Fenix LD01.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah so that is a plus. I still think for me an xp-g wouldve been more attractive. Also I am quite fond of the quark mini interface I think they should've stuck with that.


----------



## jupello (Aug 26, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> .. Also I am quite fond of the quark mini interface I think they should've stuck with that.



I thought the UI is pretty much the same, only one of the beacon modes is missing?


----------



## Moonshadow (Aug 26, 2010)

> Also I am quite fond of the quark mini interface I think they should've stuck with that.



Then you are in luck ! From the description on the website, it sounds exactly like the MiNi interface: Low-Med-High and you only see the disco modes if you cycle quickly through twice.

Agree with you - really get on well with the MiNi interface. Since I'm very happy with my MiNi CR2, I'm not sure if the ReVO is for me though.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 26, 2010)

ohhhh you're right, guess I just didn't read the whole email whoops. Well that's good to hear.


----------



## lightsandknives (Aug 26, 2010)

I would have had an interest if it had an XP-G. In a small light, I'm not looking for throw and a small hotspot, I'm looking for more of a balanced beam with good spill. I too will stick to my CR2 mini.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 26, 2010)

so,
the advantage is longer runtimes vs a reg preon.
and knurling(if that's important to you)

i dunno. i would wait for a review. didn't they screw up the mini aa runtime specs?

also,
i'm curious on the beamshots verses a xpg. i really like the floodier characteristics of the xpg on an aaa light. i find that an aaa format generally gets used as a close range where a broad beam is more suited. at least that's my experience.

on price,
i just remember aaa format as being totally ignored not too long ago. or many long ago in cpf years 
anywho, it was the maratac who reignited the interest with a fenix l0d ish light for half the price.
now, i feel like the prices are creeping up again to where it might be trending to cooling off in interest. maybe i'm totally wrong.


----------



## Ogg Vorbis (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm very happy with my preon on my keys, the only thing i like about the new ReVo is the lanyard hole :ironic:

I have to say the cleaver high mode is something else to be noted, it works in a similar way to the Icon Rogue lights where the output dims over time to increase run time.


----------



## swxb12 (Aug 26, 2010)

7777's, thank you for the beefy tail ring. :thumbsup:

The SS light looks nice & should hold up to some wear and tear.

-I wonder what the threads look like?

-Also wonder what the reflector design is...possible to get a wallish-of-light out from an XP-E?


----------



## Quension (Aug 26, 2010)

My thoughts on why it exists, as I mentioned in the thread over on the marketplace:

I've seen comments about some people wanting a more utilitarian knurled AAA light than the Preon line. That combined with the
better runtimes
simpler design (Quark MiNi style instead of Preon lego style -- at least going off pictures as I assume the tailcap references in the text are copy/paste)
smaller and lighter (aluminum) footprint than the Preon I
better keychain attachment point
and the stainless steel option
...and there's a set of people who would like this light better than the other models so far. The tint on the R2s should be more mature than the current R5 runs as well, for those discerning folk.

As for the LED package,


4sevens said:


> Why the XP-E and not the XP-G? Mainly because of the small reflector which required a smaller single point source.



I'm also looking forward to a thorough review, both for the beam pattern and to verify the output is now flat regulation. There's also the unanswered question of whether it can tailstand, as the loop on the end seems fairly wide.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 26, 2010)

f22shift said:


> now, i feel like the prices are creeping up again to where it might be trending to cooling off in interest. maybe i'm totally wrong.


The iTP/Maratac are still the affordabe ones.

I am very happy with my fleet of iTP A3 EOS lights.

When I got the e-mail this morning first thing I thought was "Nice looking light, but expensive for a single AAA light. And it's got Disco modes ".

The e-mail does not indicate that the disco modes are accessed through a special sequence, so the fact that they are hidden is OK. Still too pricy for me.


----------



## prof (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd like to see 4sevens make a replacement tailcap for the preon that looks rather like the revo tailcap, or like an arc/infinity tailcap (lug). I'm fairly happy with the preon but hate the keyring attachment. Also the anno has not held up well...it's been on my keyring about 6 months and is all beat up. My arc looks better and it spent 6 years on keyring duty...

I might have to consider another arc, to be honest. I replaced it with the preon because the lug was wearing out.


----------



## red02 (Aug 26, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Just got the email from 47's, and I have to say I don't really get it. It's more expensive than the mini's, and yet it has an older emitter and all those extra modes that they so nicely have been leaving out of most keychain lights recently.
> 
> What Am I missing here? The only benefit I can see here is if you really want more throw out of your keychain light, but I feel like for most people they do not need a ton of throw from their keychain edc.



Current controlled levels, which don't make up for the price. 

The E01 is popular because its bomb proof, simple, small, cheap and efficient. This maybe small, but its not as simple and therefore not as bomb proof. Its definitely not cheap. The E01 is a cool 12-15 bucks which is cheap and simple enough to gift or for intermittent use on a keychain. 

The size difference between the AAA and AA is marginal at best but the power difference is significant, especially for a multi-mode. For about a few dollars more you can get a full sized Quark thats not much bigger and much much more efficient. Because the battery is small and doesn't hold much power, why bother with CC levels? XPG is more and more a selling point and with a keychain light does any really need 30m? Flood is much much more useful upclose and even a reflectorless XPG would be a great improvement. How many people sung the praises of the RGB because it was floody?

I just don't understand the reasoning behind this light.


----------



## Pekka (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, it's sort of "upgrade" to Preon 1:
+ Current regulation (which afaik costs more)
+ Knurled body 
+ Slimmer
+ Shorter
+ Lighter

+/- No tailstanding, but better keyring attachment
+/- XP-E instead of XP-G: less green and more lux, but less lumens

- No clip option if you're into that sort of thing

And in case you compare it to Q MiNis, keep in mind they have not only PWM instead of current regulation, but also lack AR coated glass (both were left out to keep the price down).


Still, I don't see much reason to switch my keyring away from IlluminaTi, as it has the same miniscule size with titanium body to boot. Why did they go with a SS eludes me; sure it's heavier duty than Ti but weights a ton and is even worse from thermal POW...


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Aug 26, 2010)

I have ordered it in SS. It looks good and the new Lanyard hole makes it possible to put it on a neckchain.

I am interested in how big is the hole in mm?


----------



## RoBeacon (Aug 26, 2010)

For me the PWM isn't really a big deal its basically the same as the ITP A3 Eos upgrade. just 20 x better runtime on low. for less than half the cost i'll stick with PWM and the lesser runtime. Were all running rechargables anyways right?


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 26, 2010)

It has a good low mode, keychain hole and the XP-E isn't all that bad. The regulation is kinda cool as well. But seems a bit expensive. I wish 4/sevens would just do what was done with the Mini. Take an iTP A3 and do some changes then sell it for a bit more but still reasonable. Yea this has been done before but still I would bite.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 26, 2010)

My present keychain light is Fenix LOD. It works but there are a few issues about it:
*Low frequence PWM (I don't like PWM at all, though high frequence is better)
*Mid-low-high (I prefer low-mid-high)
*the body surface isn't very scratch resistant and the light is now ugly

This new Revo is very attractive for me, especially stainless steel option. 
No PWM, knurled and a with nice design. In my opinion.
If I get it I will get the stainless steel model!


----------



## Warp (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't see any worthwhile reason to want this $47 ReVO over my ~$22 ITP A3 EOS Upgrade.

Lack of PWM is not worth anywhere near that much, to me, in a small keychain light and the basic outputs (l/m/h) of the ReVO are virtuall identical to the A3, which doesn't have those gimmicky (to me) outputs to clutter up the UI


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm thinking it might just stand, with careful balancing, on that tail lug. Looks nice, and the ultra efficiency is a big plus, but I think it won't be replacing my LF2XT. That doesn't mean that I won't get one anyway.

Geoff


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 26, 2010)

Warp said:


> I don't see any worthwhile reason to want this $47 ReVO over my ~$22 ITP A3 EOS Upgrade.
> 
> Lack of PWM is not worth anywhere near that much, to me, in a small keychain light and the basic outputs (l/m/h) of the ReVO are virtuall identical to the A3, which doesn't have those gimmicky (to me) outputs to clutter up the UI


The latest versions of the iTP A3 EOS Upgrade (currently just black and the now discontinued natural colours) now use a L-M-H mode sequence and they have increased the PWM frequency from 200 Hz to 1000 Hz, so that it is no longer noticeable.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 26, 2010)

Really? That's good news. I may have to get a new one as I hate the M/L/H of the older ones. The Copper Maratac has L/M/H and I love it.

*EDIT:* Thanks Black Rose for the heads up on the new L/M/H UI of the iTP Black and Natural. I placed an order for some as well as a ReVO SS. Run-time test on *low* for both will ensue once they arrive. Hope the ReVo will come close to 40-50 hours on a Duraloop at least. Stay tuned!



Black Rose said:


> The latest versions of the iTP A3 EOS Upgrade (currently just black and the now discontinued natural colours) now use a L-M-H mode sequence and they have increased the PWM frequency from 200 Hz to 1000 Hz, so that it is no longer noticeable.


----------



## notsofast (Aug 26, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Really? That's good news. I may have to get a new one as I hate the M/L/H of the older ones. The Copper Maratac has L/M/H and I love it.




In most lights I too prefer L/M/H but the A3 is the only light I EDC. (unless I am out on an adverture) 

I usually need it during the day and medium is the least amount of light usable. At night around the house I only use lights that come on in the low low mode. 

Not really interested in the Revo. I liked the Preon 1 the short time I had it. (except the tint) Gave it to my mother for a birthday present.


----------



## nbp (Aug 26, 2010)

Really like the look of this light in stainless. Love love the tail. :thumbsup:

But I've already got an E01 for keychain duty and I usually EDC an LD01 SS or a Ti Mini AA as a backup to my Ra clickies. So while I quite like it, I'm not sure it's different enough from my LD01 SS or MiNi to warrant buying one. Now in a couple months if the SS are on the MP for $30 I would probably grab one. 

I wish they had put this tail on the Ti MiNi instead of that ridiculous hole so small my smallest split rings barely fit in it and even then only at the opening where it's one wire thick. What were they thinking? That is my singular gripe on that light. :sigh:


----------



## yowzer (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking light. If I'm ever in the market to replace the SS LD01 on my keychain, I think the SS revo would be my pick out of what's out there right now. If they do a neutral white run...  and retire the Fenix. 

XP-E? I _like_ XP-E. Haven't really been impressed by XP-G beam patterns...


----------



## SFfanman (Aug 26, 2010)

lightsandknives said:


> I would have had an interest if it had an XP-G. In a small light, I'm not looking for throw and a small hotspot, I'm looking for more of a balanced beam with good spill. I too will stick to my CR2 mini.


 

+1 MOre FLood and LEss HOt SPot is where its at when it comes to AAA keychain-style lights. 




f22shift said:


> so,
> 
> 
> also,
> ...


 

+1. Agreed.


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking light. I thought the original preon was pretty ugly, they look like a little baseball bats. 

So the lumen ratings doesnt say OTF like some of the other 4Sevens lights, do you think that is implied (question mark.... my keyboard is messed up)


----------



## Haz (Aug 27, 2010)

I like this light, I'm just hoping for a Ti version


----------



## Xak (Aug 27, 2010)

yowzer said:


> Nice looking light. If I'm ever in the market to replace the SS LD01 on my keychain, I think the SS revo would be my pick out of what's out there right now. If they do a neutral white run...  and retire the Fenix.
> 
> XP-E? I _like_ XP-E. Haven't really been impressed by XP-G beam patterns...



+1

I like my R2 Quarks compared to the XPG beamshots when I see them side by side, but I do prefer the floody XPG in smaller, keychain lights like my WW Quark mini CR2 and my IlluminaTi CA1.


----------



## Xak (Aug 27, 2010)

Haz said:


> I like this light, I'm just hoping for a Ti version



Check out the IlluminaTi CA1. It can be had in XPG or XP-E. I LOVE mine.


----------



## ziptrickhead (Aug 27, 2010)

For me it seems to be the almost perfect neck light. Great runtime, low first UI, AAA battery, and most importantly a nice, beefy split ring attachment point. The only down side is that 4seven's didn't come out with a Ti version, but I guess I'll have to settle for the stainless steel version.

The biggest thing that stopped me from getting a Ti Preon was the split ring attachment point which didn't seem that strong. 

Price is a bit high considering the ReVOs competition, but oh well. Since I plan on keeping this light for a long time I'm willing to pay the slightly higher price if I can get what I want.


----------



## combinatorix (Aug 27, 2010)

How long do you guys think they will wait before re-releasing it with an XP-G?

Looks nice though, I'd definitely want one in SS, although I will wait.


----------



## swxb12 (Aug 27, 2010)

Priced to be a Fenix LD01 killer perhaps? Can't wait to see some beamshots and tint comparisons at different output. (UnknownVT, you out there? :twothumbs)


----------



## Zendude (Aug 27, 2010)

Haz said:


> I like this light, I'm just hoping for a Ti version




+1

I find all the complaints about the price pretty funny. It shows how spoiled we are by the A3, E01, maratac, MiNi etc. 

I definitely feel it's a step up from the preon 1(emitter aside) and the price simply reflects this.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 27, 2010)

THANKS for the comment about Quark Minis having PWM and non AR Coated glass.

I was thinking AA Mini, but will still try instead to get an AA WW.

PWM unless it's really fast PWM bothers the heck out of me.


----------



## IMSabbel (Aug 27, 2010)

<double post removed>


----------



## IMSabbel (Aug 27, 2010)

I liked the original Preon. But only in the 2AAA version.
The single AAA was nearly unusable as a twisty (at least for me).

So yes, this one looks nice to me.

edit: 
And its available in stainless steal, for not much more than the aluminium. 
Nice.


----------



## Moonshadow (Aug 27, 2010)

> THANKS for the comment about Quark Minis having PWM and non AR Coated glass.
> 
> [...]
> 
> PWM unless it's really fast PWM bothers the heck out of me.



I find PWM really annoying too, especially when it is a low frequency - the ITP Eos, for example, is practically unusable (for me) because of the very perceptible PWM Effect.

Fortunately on the MiNi it's a much higher frequency, so the PWM is not that noticeable. It seems a little slower than on the Preon, but not enough to be a problem.


----------



## compasillo (Aug 27, 2010)

This REVO looks nice but I think it's really expensive for what it is.
The lack of a tailstanding feature in a pocket light is a deal breaker for me
as I really need the ability of using it in candle mode.
I don't see any advantage over the Mini AA and LF2XT I'm EDCing so I'll pass on purchasing this light...


----------



## PCC (Aug 27, 2010)

I came close to ordering this light twice but both times backed off. For just a little bit more money I can buy the QAA or Q123 regular and have a true 0.2 lumen moon mode as well as a far brighter light in the case of the Q123. It'll be quite a bit bigger than the PReVO but it will be simpler than carrying both a MiNi 123 and the PReVO at the same time, which is what would happen if I buy it. I'm about to order an ITP A3 EOS upgrade edition, though. For the money I just could not resist.


----------



## sed6 (Aug 27, 2010)

red02 said:


> ...I just don't understand the reasoning behind this light.


 
Variety is the spice of life, or something like that. Personally I'm GLAD that not every light is for me. I can't afford to own every light out there, but I find a way to afford the ones I DO like. 

It's refreshing to me that I own light's that appeal to me more than this one. Reaffirms that my existing lights are a good purchase.


----------



## Gusto (Aug 27, 2010)

ziptrickhead said:


> For me it seems to be the almost perfect neck light. Great runtime, low first UI, AAA battery, and most importantly a nice, beefy split ring attachment point.



+ 1

If they release this in a neutral tint, it'll be my neck light (in aluminum over SS because of the lighter weight). Only downside for me, is it's more throw oriented than flood.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 27, 2010)

Gusto said:


> + 1
> 
> If they release this in a neutral tint, it'll be my neck light (in aluminum over SS because of the lighter weight). Only downside for me, is it's more throw oriented than flood.



But I guess that with such a small reflector it will still be quite wide hot spot and still not to consider throwy. I am looking forward to read the first report and review with beamshots!


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 27, 2010)

ziptrickhead said:


> For me it seems to be the almost perfect neck light. Great runtime, low first UI, AAA battery, and most importantly a nice, beefy split ring attachment point. The only down side is that 4seven's didn't come out with a Ti version, but I guess I'll have to settle for the stainless steel version.
> 
> The biggest thing that stopped me from getting a Ti Preon was the split ring attachment point which didn't seem that strong.
> 
> Price is a bit high considering the ReVOs competition, but oh well. Since I plan on keeping this light for a long time I'm willing to pay the slightly higher price if I can get what I want.




+1,i have the same thinking.


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm going to guess 2-3 months before a neutral or warm version comes out.

I really like the body of this light. I wonder what the difference in weight is between the SS in this and the SS LD01.


----------



## Hobbs (Aug 28, 2010)

Build quality?


----------



## IMSabbel (Aug 28, 2010)

Hobbs said:


> Build quality?



With all lights from 47 igot (well, they are all minis), i noticed only one problem with build quality, and thats the twisty action, combined with bad threads.

But in my experience (have most combinations of material and size) the problem is bigger with bigger light diameter (123s are poop, AA is good, CR2 no problem). So i would not thing that the AAA as any issues.
Anyways, i ordered it in stainless steel after seeing that picture in the other thread:
http://chows.smugmug.com/photos/982908981_8w6Eh-L.jpg
(I currently use 2 Mini AAs as EDC, in exchance. A Ti with an eneloop and an Al with 14450 cell. The size difference at the same brightness compared to the eneloop version did it).
Also, i am still missing by LD1 SS. It _has_ to be somewhere in my appartment, but no idea where...


----------



## ziptrickhead (Aug 28, 2010)

Gusto said:


> + 1
> 
> If they release this in a neutral tint, it'll be my neck light (in aluminum over SS because of the lighter weight). Only downside for me, is it's more throw oriented than flood.



Well I got my SS ReVO in the mail today and I LOVE IT! It's actually not that heavy for a SS light, although of course it is heavier than an aluminum light. It is lighter than the Fenix LD01 SS I had before, but that's probably because the overall size is smaller than the LD01.


----------



## ti-force (Aug 28, 2010)

Size comparison for anyone who's interested. BTW, I see why they used an XP-E instead of an XP-G; the Revo has such a small reflector that the hotspot is actually larger than the Mini 123's hotspot.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 28, 2010)

What's the deal with the asymmetric tail lug? Not that it matters. I suppose it's just stylin'.

Geoff


----------



## Gusto (Aug 28, 2010)

ti-force said:


> BTW, I see why they used an XP-E instead of an XP-G; the Revo has such a small reflector that the hotspot is actually larger than the Mini 123's hotspot.
> [/IMG]



 This is good news. How is the spill compared to the Mini 123? any comparison beamshots, plz?


----------



## yuk (Aug 28, 2010)

After how long it steps down 20% from high?


----------



## cdosrun (Aug 28, 2010)

Gusto said:


> This is good news. How is the spill compared to the Mini 123? any comparison beamshots, plz?



Have a look here http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=235556

Andrew


----------



## ziptrickhead (Aug 28, 2010)

yuk said:


> After how long it steps down 20% from high?



I timed it and it seemed to be around 2 mins. After the drop it's hard to tell that the output is less, but if you're looking for it you can see when it drops.


----------



## ti-force (Aug 28, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> What's the deal with the asymmetric tail lug? Not that it matters. I suppose it's just stylin'.
> 
> Geoff



I suppose it's like you say, mostly for stylin'. I noticed that you can tailstand this light if you set it up gently, but all it takes is one little bump, and it falls over. For example, say you were to set it up tailstanding on a table, and you bumped the table, it would fall over. If you did the same on a very solid surface, it would remain standing as long as you didn't bump the light itself.






Gusto said:


> This is good news. How is the spill compared to the Mini 123? any comparison beamshots, plz?



When comparing the Mini 123 in Medium mode vs the Revo in High mode, the spill is brighter on the Revo, and the hotspot is noticeably larger on the Revo. When comparing the Mini 123 in High mode vs the Revo in High mode, the Mini 123 appears to have just a touch brighter spill, and the hotspot is closer to the size of the Revo's hotspot. The Mini 123 does have a larger spill area due to the larger reflector though. Beamshots will come, but I don't have time tonight.


----------



## purelite (Aug 28, 2010)

I was looking at this light for EDC until I saw the above pic and as has been mentioned what the heck is up with the split ring attachment point? Its off center? For what reason? Why would they do that as opposed to centering it? Aesthetically it looks lopsided and I cant see any functional reasoning? They had the right idea in design and structure and then someone had the bright idea to offcenter it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Love them silky smooth brass threads.


----------



## gunga (Aug 28, 2010)

Is this a battery crusher?


----------



## CaNo (Aug 29, 2010)

lightsandknives said:


> I'm not looking for throw and a small hotspot, I'm looking for more of a balanced beam with good spill. I too will stick to my CR2 mini.





Moonshadow said:


> Agree with you - really get on well with the MiNi interface. Since I'm very happy with my MiNi CR2, I'm not sure if the ReVO is for me though.





red02 said:


> Current controlled levels, which don't make up for the price.
> 
> The E01 is popular because its bomb proof, simple, small, cheap and efficient. This maybe small, but its not as simple and therefore not as bomb proof. Its definitely not cheap. The E01 is a cool 12-15 bucks which is cheap and simple enough to gift or for intermittent use on a keychain.
> 
> ...





Warp said:


> I don't see any worthwhile reason to want this $47 ReVO over my ~$22 ITP A3 EOS Upgrade.





nbp said:


> But I've already got an E01 for keychain duty and I usually EDC an LD01 SS or a Ti Mini AA as a backup to my Ra clickies. So while I quite like it, I'm not sure it's different enough from my LD01 SS or MiNi to warrant buying one.



I was going to write something down, but all of the CPFer's above had pretty much taken the words right out of my mouth. This light is not much of a difference really than the Mini's/PreOns which are less expensive than this light. All I really wanted was an "Upgraded" replacement for my Fenix E01 with longer runtime and a more up-to-date LED. The price is very unreasonable since the Preon I does the same job as this light (except for the difference in runtime) and atleast with the PreOn you have the option to use a clicky/twisty.

But going back to my comment on wanting an upgraded E01, Red02 pretty much summed it up completely. I like the E01 because of the *Price, *runtimeand durability. I do not want _another_ light with the same UI as the previous 2 lights I had purchased from 4Sevens. I just want 1 low mode and that is it. I have so many other wonderful lights in my collection that screams brightness, I really do not need another one... unless it is _really_ that big of a difference. I also would have liked a light that is has a very wide *Flood* as a keychain light, with an option to table-stand.


----------



## ziptrickhead (Aug 29, 2010)

I did a video review of the ReVO on youtube if anyone is interested:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6M4Kwh4rjc


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed review! :thumbsup:


----------



## yuk (Aug 29, 2010)

ziptrickhead said:


> I timed it and it seemed to be around 2 mins. After the drop it's hard to tell that the output is less, but if you're looking for it you can see when it drops.





ziptrickhead said:


> I did a video review of the ReVO on youtube if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6M4Kwh4rjc


Thank you!


----------



## rayman (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see my ReVO in SS . Nice reviews by the way.

rayman


----------



## ziptrickhead (Aug 29, 2010)

Actually according to David, the high mode should step down at 3 mins, not 2. Maybe my head was just getting too hot or something. Probably better off with his time over what I counted although now if I keep the light in cold water for the majority of the time I can't see the drop at either 2 or 3 mins...

EDIT:
Well scratch that. Popped in a new battery and tried again and it seems like it switched down at around 3 mins 15 secs.


----------



## rayman (Aug 29, 2010)

So the step-down is temperature-regulated?

rayman


----------



## ziptrickhead (Aug 29, 2010)

No I don't believe that is the case. I'm sure there's a timer in the circuit for the step down. Either I did something terribly wrong when I was timing how long it took or the head just overheated and some thermal protection kicked in. It seems to be consistent at around 3 min 15 secs for me now. Perhaps someone else who already got their ReVO can chime in on this?


----------



## parnass (Aug 29, 2010)

ziptrickhead said:


> I did a video review of the ReVO on youtube if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6M4Kwh4rjc



:thumbsup: Good video. Thanks!


----------



## ti-force (Aug 29, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Love them silky smooth brass threads.



That stainless version sure does look sweet :thumbsup:.


----------



## andrewnewman (Aug 30, 2010)

I just received my SS Revo in the mail this second. A couple of notes that I didn't see covered (but I could have easily missed):

1. My kitchen scale indicates this light to be 23 grams w/o battery versus my Ti Preon I which weighs in at 22 grams and now feels huge by comparison. Clearly this SS light doesn't weigh too much.

2. The mechanism to provide twisty electrical continuity seems entirely different than any other 4Sevens twistys. It appears to make the contact between an insulated washer in the tail and a piece of spring steel that pokes through to touch the negative battery contact. If this is right, then it resolves an issue I have noticed with other 4Sevens twisty lights. I have found that if the other models are even slightly over lubricated then the lube sometimes interferes with a clean establishment of contact between the body tube and the contact ring in the head. Time will tell.

3. At least in my model, neither the beacon or the SOS function fully extinguishes the lamp during the "off" part of the cycle. It merely dims it to the lowest setting.


----------



## Bass (Aug 30, 2010)

ziptrickhead - thanks for the great video review. Very informative and nicley done :thumbsup:

The beam pattern looks to be really nice. I can't wait to get my SS reVo - on it's way to the UK as I type.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 30, 2010)

andrewnewman said:


> 3. At least in my model, neither the beacon or the SOS function fully extinguishes the lamp during the "off" part of the cycle. It merely dims it to the lowest setting.



Yup, same here.


----------



## batmanacw (Aug 30, 2010)

I will order an aluminum Revo up tomorrow. 

I am also figuring on buying a Quark AA regular at the same time and another 14500 just for it. 

It will pretty much wipe out my spending money for the month, but it will be worth it!


----------



## jtivat (Aug 30, 2010)

This is the best AAA light I have ever used. I have owned Arc AAA, Maratac AAA, IlluminaTi CA1, Ti Preon and the ITP A3. The quality seems awesome there is zero thread play it is rock solid. The head action is very smooth and the light just feel like it is going to last. Time will tell but I think it is a winner.


----------



## notsofast (Aug 30, 2010)

jtivat said:


> This is the best AAA light I have ever used. I have owned Arc AAA, Maratac AAA, IlluminaTi CA1, Ti Preon and the ITP A3. The quality seems awesome there is zero thread play it is rock solid. The head action is very smooth and the light just feel like it is going to last. Time will tell but I think it is a winner.



No problem with one hand operation?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 30, 2010)

notsofast said:


> No problem with one hand operation?



None at all, a 90 y/o woman could do it with these glassy threads!! :twothumbs

The brass makes em slick, and +1 on no play in the threads, its awesome. :naughty:


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 30, 2010)

CaNo said:


> I was going to write something down, but all of the CPFer's above had pretty much taken the words right out of my mouth. This light is not much of a difference really than the Mini's/PreOns which are less expensive than this light. All I really wanted was an "Upgraded" replacement for my Fenix E01 with longer runtime and a more up-to-date LED. The price is very unreasonable since the Preon I does the same job as this light (except for the difference in runtime) and atleast with the PreOn you have the option to use a clicky/twisty.
> 
> But going back to my comment on wanting an upgraded E01, Red02 pretty much summed it up completely. I like the E01 because of the *Price, *runtimeand durability. I do not want _another_ light with the same UI as the previous 2 lights I had purchased from 4Sevens. I just want 1 low mode and that is it. I have so many other wonderful lights in my collection that screams brightness, I really do not need another one... unless it is _really_ that big of a difference. I also would have liked a light that is has a very wide *Flood* as a keychain light, with an option to table-stand.


I'm on the other side thinking this looks pretty good. As I mentioned previously/elsewhere I'm hesitant to dive in right now though. A neutral emitter would be nice but I am interested in this as it might make a good replacement for my LD01. It seems to be actually appreciably thinner and the fact that it starts on a (lower than LD01's low) low instead of medium is a plus (and really my only complaint about the LD01). Nothing wrong with my LD01 but that fact alone makes me want this. Not sure if I'll do anything about that or not right now.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I KNOW I won't be doing anything about it for a while but it sounds like Revo could knock the ARC AAA off my key blob.


----------



## ama230 (Aug 30, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> None at all, a 90 y/o woman could do it with these glassy threads!! :twothumbs
> 
> The brass makes em slick, and +1 on no play in the threads, its awesome. :naughty:



I would date that 90 year old woman to get this light... The things we do to satisfy our needs, Ill take one for the team:grouphug:............:twothumbs. Hello free light? Good job on making the maratac and preon aaa look like a walmart purchase:twothumbs.

Also great reviews guys:thumbsup:


----------



## jtivat (Aug 30, 2010)

notsofast said:


> No problem with one hand operation?



Nope not a problem at all.


----------



## andrewnewman (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright. So I have now had this light for about 20 hours. I have the SS version and must say that I personally regard this as a major milestone for 4 Sevens. I realize that perceived value is highly personal and subjective but I see this light as a significant refinement of the original Preon.

As they say, it's the little things. The machining on the body of this light is exceptional and very detailed. The brass heat sink is effective and makes the threads silky smooth (as others have noted). The switching mechanism is very positive and easy to use with one hand. Finally the circuitry and programming are refined. In addition to no PWM artifacts (due to no PWM), the levels are better spaced than the original Preon and the light show modes (SOS and Beacon) both leave the light in dim for the "off" part of the cycle. This makes Beacon more useful.

I suspect that this little light will be on my keyring for a long time. Everyone who has seen it wants one and so far none of the non-flashaholics in my office have been outraged at the cost (I suspect they see it as more like jewelry than something they would throw in their junk drawer).

Just a sample of one.


----------



## Tuikku (Aug 31, 2010)

One thing I especially like in my recent msot-used keyring sized flashlight (Fenix L0D) is easy operation.

Smooth threads, easy to turn and enough knurling vs. needed torque.

Now, that you have told me this has brass threads, no PWM, more power, better looks, SS as option etc. etc. 
(thanks for pics!!! lovecpf)

Seems like a time for upgrading a light. This pretty much seems to do everything better + almost all annoying features are gone.

I have Preon also, but twisty is way too tight to use to REALLY like it :shakehead
Clicky on the other hand feels noisy at night and needs to be pressed quite straight to function properly.


----------



## weazel132 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just recieved my preon revo in ss yesterday. I really like it I think it will be my new key chain light. I used it for a while last nite for a few different tasks. The only thing I did notice is that the head of the light got pretty warm after about 2-3 minutes of use.


----------



## ti-force (Aug 31, 2010)

weazel132 said:


> The only thing I did notice is that the head of the light got pretty warm after about 2-3 minutes of use.



I believe that's one reason they made the output drop at roughly 3 minutes and 5 seconds. See the thread below:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/289784


----------



## Craftgeek (Aug 31, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Love them silky smooth brass threads.



Over time, will the foam doughnut age and get thin? will this cause the light to come on when it shouldn't?


----------



## batmanacw (Aug 31, 2010)

batmanacw said:


> I will order an aluminum Revo up tomorrow.
> 
> I am also figuring on buying a Quark AA regular at the same time and another 14500 just for it.
> 
> It will pretty much wipe out my spending money for the month, but it will be worth it!




I just ordered everything I listed. I also bought priority shipping so I am really hoping it gets here before Saturday so I can take them with me on Monday to California.


----------



## nd1979 (Aug 31, 2010)

My SS is shipped!!! I just can't wait!lovecpf


----------



## regulator (Aug 31, 2010)

I ordered a SS model early this morning and received a tracking number so hopefully mine shipped today as well. 

I think the style of this light looks fantastic. The tail end looks like a work of art. Nice sculptures to the design.

This light reminds me of a AAA Jetbeam-u that I had a while back. The Jetbeam was tiny and looked great but had poor efficiency and some other issues that I believe resulted in it being discontinued. It also had almost no throw (pure flood - which some people like) due to the shallow reflector and SSC emitter. 

From the comments and pictures, the Revo is made as small as possible. This is an attractive feature that I am willing to pay a bit more for. I think an aluminum version with a lithium cell would be so light and easy to EDC. But I had to get the SS version for its beauty and durability.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, as a 5 year flashaholic now I think the flashlight has arrived. 

The three levels are perfect, running a battery that is found almost anywhere, and the beam is a nice balance of throw and flood with a 60 hour runtime on low.

With the ReVO on my keys, for day in day out EDC purposes, it is almost pointless to carry a pocket light. 

Incredible, the SS ReVO is my favorite 7777 light.


----------



## craniotes (Aug 31, 2010)

Long time lurker, first time poster...

I can't speak for anyone else, but given what I was looking for in an EDC, the SS ReVO was tailor-made for me. I work in a corporate casual office environment and absolutely detest holsters, so a single AAA-powered light was as big as I wanted to go (Quark Minis are great, but their added "girth" creates more of an "is that a flashlight in your pocket?" situation than I would like). And as much as I dig a nice, black anodized aluminum finish, seeing as how this light was going to be spending most of its time in close proximity to keys and loose change, I was looking for a naked finish this time around. 

In light of the above, you can imagine how excited I was to receive the email from 4Sevens announcing the Preon ReVO. Its perfectly machined case simply exudes quality, and its stainless steel construction imbues it with a satisfying heft that aluminum and titanium lack. As for performance, it's exceptional in every way. The XP-E emitter cuts a decent compromise between throw and flood, the tint is great (still being somewhat new to this hobby, I prefer crisp white to neutral), the mode-switching is ideal (starts in low and the disco settings require an extra step to access), and yes, it can even stand on end despite the intricately machined tail. 

My only regret? That I can't buy one for my wife since the SS ones are now sold out. I guess she'll have to be cool with anodized aluminum. 

Regards,
Adam

PS - My only other flashlight of note is a Surefire 6PL, but thanks to a totally-addicted buddy, I've had way too much time fondling a Spy Tri-V...  This can become a dangerous hobby, methinks...


----------



## ti-force (Aug 31, 2010)

Check out this runtime graph for the ReVO; it really shines on an Energizer Ultimate Lithium primary :thumbsup::


----------



## lights (Sep 1, 2010)

SS are sold out huh. I guess I ordered mine just in time. It should be in the mail box when I get home today. Can't wait...


----------



## Jida (Sep 1, 2010)

Going to sit on this one for a bit to see if the Koolaide is spiked or not 

At face value and based upon the reviews, this is looking like a solid BoB/Mini Survival Kit light option.

Currently I have the Quark Mini AA in my small kit. It fits just fine but it won't fit in say an Altoids can (or similar container) well if at all.

For a BoB you want a low light mostly with the option of putting out more light. The beacon modes being a good addition for people tying to be found. Stat wise the only issue is finding a way to recharge AAA in the field (currently AA is easy to find) and carrying 2 formats in the field unless you can get AAA synergy.


----------



## EngineeringGuy (Sep 1, 2010)

Just received my SS revo today. I am very happy with it. It is almost exactly the light I had always wished somebody would make. Previously I had owned several flavors of Fenix L0D and LD01. This is hands down a nicer piece of hardware. As a side note I tested mine in the NIST calibrated 1 meter integrating sphere we use at my work and it "only" put out 64 lumens on high with the Duracell AAA provided. Not the 82 that was claimed, but still quite a respectable output for a AAA light.


----------



## nd1979 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just received mine too! I tossed in the Duracell and I am just amazed! Great build, silky smooth operation and by the looks of the graph above, I will go with the Energizer Ultimate Lithium primary! :thumbsup:


----------



## mzil (Sep 1, 2010)

Jida said:


> Stat wise the only issue is finding a way to recharge AAA in the field (currently AA is easy to find) and carrying 2 formats in the field unless you can get AAA synergy.


How do you charge AA in the field?

Whatever method it is wouldn't it work on AAA with this sort of adapter?


----------



## scout24 (Sep 1, 2010)

Got my stainless today as well, WOW what smooth threads.No battery rattle unless I really loosen the head, and the beam looks nice given the tiny reflector. Low will see the lion's share of use from me, plenty bright for walking some garbage out or feeding the cats after lights out. May wind up on the keychain, may just be an occasional grab from the dresser, but a very nice light. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 1, 2010)

scout24 said:


> or feeding the cats after lights out.



Reminds me of my old cat. 

If I filled his bowl in the dark, or just walked by in the dark, he would swat at my feet. 

Unfortunately a cyote got him about a year ago. 

Back on topic, 7777 has hit a homer with the ReVO. :thumbsup:


----------



## PCC (Sep 1, 2010)

Jida said:


> For a BoB you want a low light mostly with the option of putting out more light. The beacon modes being a good addition for people tying to be found. Stat wise the only issue is finding a way to recharge AAA in the field (currently AA is easy to find) and carrying 2 formats in the field unless you can get AAA synergy.


The MiNi AA will run on AAA batteries in a pinch. I'm hoping that 4Sevens comes out with a ReVO version of the MiNi AA.


----------



## batmanacw (Sep 1, 2010)

Jida said:


> Going to sit on this one for a bit to see if the Koolaide is spiked or not
> 
> At face value and based upon the reviews, this is looking like a solid BoB/Mini Survival Kit light option.
> 
> ...



Enough batteries to run for months can easily be carried. Especially if you are just using it a few hours a night on low settings. I carry lithiums for their low weight for power output in my BOB and GHB.

I find that the low or moon light settings end up being the most useful for getting around a camp sight once my eyes have adjusted to the dark. More actually ends up being harmful to my night vision. I carry 8 spare lithium AA's for my get home bag. I carry a Quark 2AA regular and a Quark 2AA tactical warm with me when i travel. There is usually a single cell AA in the mix somewhere as well. Either a D10 or LD10, and soon a Quark AA. Should be enough light, even if I have to walk home from California to Ohio some day.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 1, 2010)

PCC said:


> I'm hoping that 4Sevens comes out with a ReVO version of the MiNi AA.


 

+1000 ! ! !



_


----------



## Warp (Sep 2, 2010)

Jida said:


> At face value and based upon the reviews, this is looking like a solid BoB/Mini Survival Kit light option.


 
For a MINI surivival kit, yes.

IMO a BoB should have a light with a LOT more oomph, throw and runtime than a 1xAAA. I prefer my BOB to have a larger handheld light that fits that description + a headlamp. 

And if you think a 1xAAA light can run for a long time (counting spare batteries...) it is still nothing compared to something just a little bit bigger with an equal output level. Even simply stepping up to a 1xAA can get you quite a bit.


----------



## batmanacw (Sep 3, 2010)

I just got my Revo in today after ordering on Wednesday. Great service from 4sevens again.

The Revo compares very favorably to the Fenix LD01 and L0D. The beam of the Revo is flawless. It has a bigger hot spot with a very smooth transition. The LD01 has distinct rings of dark around the hot spot. 

I will know more later, but it almost looks as if the LD01 will have more throw, but the Revo has a bigger working hot spot. 

The Revo is very smooth with a great key chain ring groove. I would definitely buy an AA version. This is a great little light.


----------



## :)> (Sep 3, 2010)

Love mine! It is a fantastic light and a home-run! I want more than the one that I have but I will have to figure out where to put them:thinking:


----------



## emzimmerman (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm just hoping 4 Sevens does another SS run or perhaps a Ti run for those of us who missed out the first time around.



Please. Pretty please.

Eric


----------



## Burgess (Sep 3, 2010)

He *will* be doing another S.S. run . . . .

. . . . with Neutral-White emitters ! ! ! 



_


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 3, 2010)

No more SS. I already have one. Bring on the Ti!!! :wave:


:devil:


----------



## cave dave (Sep 9, 2010)

Burgess said:


> He *will* be doing another S.S. run . . . .
> 
> . . . . with Neutral-White emitters ! ! !
> 
> _



I looked in every Revo thread I could find but found no confirmation of a neutral run from David or the 4sevens folks, do you have a link with additional info about this?


----------



## Burgess (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry, there IS no link, with further confirmation.

:shakehead


I kinda' just *made it all up*, in a case of Wishful Thinking.




Still patiently hoping this all comes true, however.


_


----------



## Quension (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe Burgess is a Jedi


----------



## Dual (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## emzimmerman (Sep 9, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> No more SS. I already have one. Bring on the Ti!!! :wave:
> 
> 
> :devil:




I'd be okay with that, too. 

Kinda tired of black lights.

Eric


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone here think that the higher price could be attributed to the brass inert, threadings, & etc? If that is the case, then I think the higher price is justified. I am still awaiting for my SS ReVO to arrive.


----------



## edc3 (Sep 10, 2010)

It seems to me that the higher price is due to the electronics, the machining and the overall quality. As long as the quality is commensurate with the price, I don't mind paying it.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't mind paying too. I am not rich but it doesn't cost a hundred bucks or more so as long as there is quality in the manufacturing I am fine with it.


----------



## edc3 (Sep 10, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> I don't mind paying too. I am not rich but it doesn't cost a hundred bucks or more so as long as there is quality in the manufacturing I am fine with it.



My thoughts exactly. :wave:


----------



## regulator (Sep 10, 2010)

The Revo is very amazing for all the features that it has and how TINY it is. Just being able to make a light even smaller than something like a Fenix LOD size light requires much more effort than one realizes. It is a little marval. 

The SS version is gorgeous. Besides being so practical, it a wonderful little work of art that is fun to admire.


----------



## madmook (Sep 10, 2010)

+1 hoping there's a SS with neutral or warm emitter run...


----------



## jtivat (Sep 10, 2010)

Well after a few weeks this is my favorite light I really love it!! They hit a home run here. This is coming from someone who was not impressed with my mini 123 at all.


----------



## Dan FO (Sep 10, 2010)

Can someone tell me why this is better than my Illuminati?

http://www.batteryjunction.com/ti-illuminati-ca1.html


----------



## regulator (Sep 10, 2010)

For me I don't like small aaa lights that have different body diameters. Some small AAA lights have larger reflectors that require different diameters to compensate for the larger reflector and also for the electronics. Its done to eliminate having to design an efficient small relfector and the difficult task of having to shrink the electronics. It is easier to make that part of the light larger to fit everything.

The Revo head is not any larger than the very slim body -as slim as possible for the AAA cell. This is a pretty difficult task. The driver is also constant current regulated rather than pulse width modulated. This eliminates any possible stobe effect.


----------



## edc3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dan FO said:


> Can someone tell me why this is better than my Illuminati?



Lower low, no PWM, hopefully no inductor whine like my Illuminati has. If I didn't have an Illuminati already I would buy the ReVo. As it is, I can't seem to justify spending the money, even though I've tried.


----------



## mzil (Sep 11, 2010)

Dan FO said:


> Can someone tell me why this is better than my Illuminati?
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/ti-illuminati-ca1.html



In addition to what's been mentioned already:

It's a tad thinner and has pretty much the same width for the entire body.

It weighs about a gram less. 

It comes in a black finish which looks cool (to me). 

Aluminum is a better heat dissipation material than titanium.

It costs less. (especially with the discounting dealer I used and their additional CPF discount, including free shipping by tacking on some accessories I needed anyways, to meet their minimum free shipping rate)

Even though I have a Maratac AAA that I like very much, I wanted an emergency light for my Altoids box survival kit and having the SOS, strobe, and beacon modes available when/if I need them, _yet_ they don't get in the way in everyday use, is a _key_ design feature I like very much, especially for my survival kit, and is the main reason I bought the Revo.

Of course all these reasons may be unimportant to many here, but I value them. [There is no perfect light for all of us.] Now knowing that the high will work for nearly 2hrs on the kind of battery I already use for emergency kit lights anyways (Li-ion, with a ~ 10 year shelf life and good immunity to car heat) is also a plus for me.


----------



## jtivat (Sep 11, 2010)

Dan FO said:


> Can someone tell me why this is better than my Illuminati?
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/ti-illuminati-ca1.html



My ti-illuminati needs to be cleaned and lubed once a week under heavy use or it skips modes. The Revo's thread action is about ten times smoother. It has a better beam and tint IMO. The regulation is also better.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 11, 2010)

Dan FO said:


> Can someone tell me why this is better than my Illuminati?
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/ti-illuminati-ca1.html



Well, its kinda cool that Illuminati is Ti, but, the ReVO has a way better lug at the tail for keychain attachment, yet still tailstands. 

The XPE in the ReVO I assume will have better throw than the Illuminati w XPG emitter.

ReVO still has Strobe, beacon, SOS, that is almost impossible to accidently get into.

The Illuminati gives emitter Lumens, ReVO gives OTF lumens, so they are about the same brightness.

The ReVO probably has WAY smoother threads due to the brass (SS version is what I have) male threads. 

Its kinda cool that the ReVO was designed by our very own David Chow. (OK, not a real plus, but its still cool!)

Also, the low on the ReVO almost triples the runtime on the Illuminati.

Oh, and all three levels are regulated on the ReVO.

Free shipping.

Ten year warranty.

ReVO is cheaper.

:devil:


----------



## Patrik (Sep 14, 2010)

Its a really nice and usefull flashlight. Great as a keychain light! 

But as somebody mentioned earlier, my alu version has a the lowest mode constantly on when using SOS and beacon. Its still signaling but instead of shutting of the light totally in between the blinking, its using what seems to be the lowest mode. 

Is this something on all ReVOs or just some?


----------



## mzil (Sep 14, 2010)

I think all Revos do that. Mine does it too, at least. Since the low mode consumes so little juice anyways, I can't see how it possible could change the SOS/Beacon run time in any significant way and I actually think it may have a value. If a rescuer notices a dim flashing light coming from, say, the adjacent mountain or on the horizon, s/he could then grab a pair of binoculars and more quickly and easily pin point your position with a constant light source rather than just a very brief flash every ten seconds.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 15, 2010)

Received my Al ReVO yesterday and I like a lot its tiny size and smooth switching.


----------



## emzimmerman (Sep 15, 2010)

KiloVolt - 

Any chance of posting a pic of the Revo next to, say a Versati and an ARC AAA?

Thanks.

Eric


----------



## HKJ (Sep 15, 2010)

emzimmerman said:


> KiloVolt -
> 
> Any chance of posting a pic of the Revo next to, say a Versati and an ARC AAA?



Until KiloVolt has done it, I can help with this:


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 15, 2010)

A bit later ....


----------



## Darvis (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll tell you why I'm liking my SS ReVo, I just clocked 82 hours of continuous runtime on low with a AAA Energizer Ultimate Lithium...

I don't know of any other 1.2 lumen AAA out there that goes that distance based on the tests BeaconOfLight, Scout, and Myself have just recently run. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3519028#post3519028

I think it's a great light and I'm not a multi-mode lover at all; can't wait to see what the E01 killer is like...


----------



## batmanacw (Sep 15, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> A bit later ....



Well, hello there! Where did those come from?


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 16, 2010)

batmanacw said:


> Well, hello there! Where did those come from?


 
I've been asked to post a pic of my ReVO next to a VersaTi and an ARC. I don't own an ARC but I happen to have two VersaTi's, so ....


----------



## carrot (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh, well, here's my contribution to this thread:


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 16, 2010)

Am I allowed another shot? :naughty:


----------



## PCC (Sep 16, 2010)

That Fenix light on the right reminds me of a pregnant guppy. Which model is that?

(edit - found it. Fenix E0)


----------



## MKLight (Sep 17, 2010)

carrot said:


> Oh, well, here's my contribution to this thread:



What is the small, silver (Ti/SS?) colored one on the left?

Thanks,
MK


----------



## swxb12 (Sep 17, 2010)

MKLight said:


> What is the small, silver (Ti/SS?) colored one on the left?
> 
> Thanks,
> MK



'38DD titanium pendant light' - http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=235993


----------



## Lumenz (Sep 17, 2010)

MKLight said:


> What is the small, silver (Ti/SS?) colored one on the left?
> 
> Thanks,
> MK



It is a 38DD.

Edit: swxb12 beat me to it.


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## emzimmerman (Sep 18, 2010)

wow and wow.

thanks for the pics, guys.

can't wait to get my SS.

hee hee hee.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 18, 2010)

emzimmerman said:


> wow and wow.
> 
> thanks for the pics, guys.
> 
> ...



You mean 4sevens did a second run of ReVO SS? I don't see it anywhere in their website.


----------



## mzil (Sep 18, 2010)

My Maratac AAA is being replaced with my new Revo in my mini survival kit and I thought some might be interested to know that the Maratacs's pocket clip (which 4sevens doesn't offer) fits _perfectly_ on the Revo, in fact it adds a bit more lateral stability in table standing mode acting as a third foot like a tripod (but still not as good as the Maratac's full circular foot). I can provide photos should anyone care.


----------



## emzimmerman (Sep 19, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> You mean 4sevens did a second run of ReVO SS? I don't see it anywhere in their website.



Found someone who wasn't 100% happy with theirs and was willing to sell it.

:naughty:

Waiting for it to some in the mail and for 4Sevens to do another SS run.

Or a Ti run.



Thanks again for the different pictures, guys. Seeing the Preon next to my beloved Versati makes me wonder which one will win out in the end. 

Eric


----------



## mcop10 (Sep 20, 2010)

carrot said:


> Oh, well, here's my contribution to this thread:



Hey what is the grey color light in the middle of the pack on the right? Looks pretty sweet. Thanks


----------



## HKJ (Sep 20, 2010)

mcop10 said:


> Hey what is the grey color light in the middle of the pack on the right? Looks pretty sweet. Thanks



This one:





It is a two level light with a 5 mm led, it is called Mako and was a limited edition.


----------



## carrot (Sep 21, 2010)

HKJ said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a favorite EDC. I wear it on a lanyard every day. Mine is a special one, I think one of five, with a 60º optic instead of the standard 15º optic.


----------



## mcop10 (Sep 21, 2010)

HKJ said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Great looking light.


----------



## jtivat (Sep 23, 2010)

I just purchased an AL version and it is not quite as nice as the SS. Really the only issue is that there is just a tiny bit of thread play but not much it is still very tight. I think it's that my SS version has no thread play at all.


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just received my cw-SS Revo yesterday. Luckily I did not receive an off-center emitter like some have reported. Tint is very white on med/high modes, slightly green on low if analyzed on a white wall. Threads are buttery smooth as mentioned. Well-done brass threads ftw. 

The light also tail-stands just fine. Any flat surface will do. Not sure why there are so many complaints about this. I'd rather have a beefy lug end w/ tailstand incorporated than a puny drilled keychain hole with round tailstanding base ala Fenix AAA style. Personal preference.

The only thing I can think of as a real con for me would be the design of the beacon mode. The low mode stays on the entire time (actual beacon is a blast of high), therefore there isn't a true gap in between beacons. Not really a fan of this, but no biggy I guess.

My Nitecore D10 has been unseated as my goto EDC by this versatile light.


----------



## mxLight (Oct 20, 2010)

I love my AL-REVO but I have a quick question for those of you who own one: has any of you had the issue where you basically have to tighten the emitter head all the way in order for it to go to the "On" state?
My REVO used to be such that it would be On and still show a bit of the brass between the head and the battery body, but now I have to tighten it completely in order for it to turn.
It still works, but somehow it has become more difficult to operate with a single hand.
Any suggestions?


----------



## cave dave (Oct 20, 2010)

mxLight said:


> I love my AL-REVO but I have a quick question for those of you who own one: has any of you had the issue where you basically have to tighten the emitter head all the way in order for it to go to the "On" state?
> My REVO used to be such that it would be On and still show a bit of the brass between the head and the battery body, but now I have to tighten it completely in order for it to turn.
> It still works, but somehow it has become more difficult to operate with a single hand.
> Any suggestions?



Are you using Lithium primaries by any chance? The shorter button has been an issue for some folks. If not try another battery in case you crushed that one.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Oct 21, 2010)

Received my SS Revo neutral white yesterday and can only agree with the most of you: a great light. My only issue is the beam tint. I ordered neutral as to me neutral should be just that: the color of freshly fallen snow. Mine is more like an incan running on half depleated batteries. I´ve ordered the R2 SS and just hope that the beam color is more to my liking.


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2010)

mr.snakeman said:


> Received my SS Revo neutral white yesterday and can only agree with the most of you: a great light. My only issue is the beam tint. I ordered neutral as to me neutral should be just that: the color of freshly fallen snow. Mine is more like an incan running on half depleated batteries. I´ve ordered the R2 SS and just hope that the beam color is more to my liking.


Neutral is rated by the LED manufacturer 47s uses (Cree) to be 5,000 - 3,700 K (~ 4500K). 

This is the "incan running on half depleated [sic] batteries" as you call it (slightly yellowish).

Cool white is rated by Cree as 8,300 – 5,000 K (~ 6000K).

This is more like "freshly fallen snow" (slightly bluish).

Sometimes 47s sells special runs of warm white: 3,700 - 2,600 K (~ 3000K). These are actually much closer to an incan on fresh batteries. I would characterize neutral as being more like an incan running overdriven.


----------



## mzil (Oct 21, 2010)

> I ordered neutral as to me neutral should be just that: the color of freshly fallen snow.



I would agree that "neutral" is a misnomer but that's not 4Sevens' fault; it seems to be an industry wide designation.


----------



## BlueMarble (Oct 26, 2010)

mzil said:


> My Maratac AAA is being replaced with my new Revo in my mini survival kit and I thought some might be interested to know that the Maratacs's pocket clip (which 4sevens doesn't offer) fits _perfectly_ on the Revo, in fact it adds a bit more lateral stability in table standing mode acting as a third foot like a tripod (but still not as good as the Maratac's full circular foot). I can provide photos should anyone care.



I'd be interested in seeing pictures of that clip on the Revo.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 26, 2010)

BlueMarble said:


> I'd be interested in seeing pictures of that clip on the Revo.


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2564512&postcount=102


----------



## BlueMarble (Oct 26, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2564512&postcount=102




Thanks! I appreciate it. :twothumbs


----------



## kreisler (Nov 7, 2011)

Are the Preon Revo still around? stainless steel was the last default, and as emitters all sorts of Cree's were built in:
R2, R5, S2, ..


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 7, 2011)

kreisler said:


> Are the Preon Revo still around? stainless steel was the last default, and as emitters all sorts of Cree's were built in:
> R2, R5, S2, ..


This is the last word on the Revo...


----------



## kreisler (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------

